# Rhode Island Academy ?



## redsox03

I looked online and couldn't find it. Is the RI academy live-in?


----------



## GD

No, the RI academy takes place on the CCRI campus which is a community college in Lincoln, RI. 
If you need any other info just PM me and I would be happy to provide it to you!!


----------



## REILEYDOG

Rhode Island is not a live-in academy. PM me if you have any questions about the Rhode Island academy.


----------

